# Emerald equine



## Primrosesinspring (6 February 2016)

Thinking of buying. Anyone know of them in Dorset. Any news to impart ?


----------



## Ann_Edon (18 April 2016)

Hi, I purchased a horse from Emerald Equine.  I had a terrible experience with them, after buying the horse for my step-daughter, it would bolt everytime you asked for trot and threw her off several times within the space of a week. Despite getting an experienced horseperson to ride the horse it couldn't be calmed down into a pony club horse which is what it was purchased for.  So eventually Emerald Equine took the horse back.  They sold it within a few weeks and then stopped communication with me.  My husband had to get involved in retrieving the money by persistently calling them until they responded.  They did return my money minus £500, which they held back for livery fees, something that surprised me because they never mentioned they was going to charge me for selling a horse that they mis-described in the first place.  I didn't have a good experience with Emerald Equine and subsequently lost a lot of money.  I wouldn't recommend them to anyone.


----------

